# Duplikatentfernung



## mortox (13. April 2002)

Verdammich,
ich find die Einstellungen für die Duplikatentfernung nimmer (CorelDraw10)
Weiß jemand wo die jetzt versteckt sind?


----------



## FinGeR (14. April 2002)

Hallo
ich bin grad kein Meister in CorelDraw 10 !

geh mal ins Menü > Ansicht > Gitter und Lineal einrichten... > öffnet sich ein Dialogbox Option > da mal bei Lineal schauen da findest was mit Duplikatentfernung

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen  

Mfg FinGeR


----------



## mortox (14. April 2002)

hmm, ne - das hab ich auch scho gesehen.
Da kann man leider keinen Entfernung angeben...

trozdem thx


----------

